# LWL auf Kupfer Adapter (Fibre Channel auf RJ45)



## Klang (1. November 2004)

Hi @all,

ich suche einen Adapter bzw. Kupplung damit ich einen PC mit normaler Netzwerkkarte (RJ45) und einen PC mit LWL-Netzkarte (Fibre Channel) zusammen an ein LWL Patchkabel anschließen kann.

Erklärung: Ich habe ein LWL Netzkabel (Kabel zum Netzwerk) an das ich 2 PC's anschliessen möchte. Nun brauch ich so einen Adapter der gleichzeitig als Kupplung fungiert. Adapter auf Kupfer (RJ45) und Kupplung für den LWL Anschluss.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Skinner (1. November 2004)

Router, Hub oder Switch mit LWL anschluss kaufen

Oder so einen Kuppler wobei der wahrscheinlich nur einen Anschluss hat und du 2 brauchst


----------



## amw (16. November 2004)

Evtl. hilft dir das ja ein wenig weiter.

http://www.alliedtelesyn.de/de-de/products/

Diese Firma stellt sehr viele Arten von Adaptern her.


----------

